# Using HGH to heal niggling injuries



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone had success using HGH to heal niggling injuries? Been thinking about adding HGH to my long term cycle for the fat burning and the 'fountain of youth'. Main reason though would be healing up and preventing little injuries, which I seem to be afflicted with on an almost weekly basis, with several now being long term niggles.

What doses would be needed for the injury benefit? I was thinking 4 IU per day / 7 days a week, or 28 IU once a week (which of those would be most effective?)

If I go for the cycle I'll be buying Jintropin.

Thanks


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

The gh peptides seem to have a knack for helping cure injuries.

If you were to go for the GH i'd utilise the lower dose more frequent useage for this purpose.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i've been running 2iu daily, first thing in the morning along with 250mg test e once a week....

feel great (i'm 40) never felt so alive / healthy...

i've lost a stone in 7 weeks, sorted diet and cardio out so cannot say how much the growth has helped..

i had a couple of long term niggles, their still their but no-where near as bad...

i intend to run these dosages for ever........ :thumb:


----------



## mkng (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not sure what "niggling injuries" mean (don't have that slang term in the US), but as far as injuries go I had acl replacement surgery (hamstring graft) and also had my meniscus sewed up in February. I started hgh (hygetropin 4 ius 5on 2 off) the beginning of April.

I have been training in jiu jitsu and submission grappling for the last 2 years. My doctors as well as teammates who had similar surgeries told me that I would have to wait until 6 months before I could start light rolling and then train hard around 9 - 12 months.

I started light drilling around 3 months and increased intensity. Its now 5 1/2 months since my surgery and I'm rolling at full speed. The only thing I haven't tried yet is attempting triangle submissions. My teammates can't believe that I'm back training already. I have to believe that it was the hgh that helped me with my recovery.

I don't have anything scientific to prove the effectiveness, just the fact that I'm back on the mat.

edit: I should add that for month 3 of my hgh cycle I switched my dosages and blasted. I took 100 ius over the span of 7 days and took the rest of the month off. I kind of pussed out and went back to the old protocol.


----------

